# Hoyt cam 1/2 PLUS tuning



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

For the Katera XL and Kobalt the limb should lie between the straight marks. For all other models the limb should lie between the round marks. This is what the manual says. There is a large range there and the limbs don't have to be centered. Follow Javis inst. and make sure draw stops are timed correctly & you should be fine.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

hrtlnd164 said:


> For the Katera XL and Kobalt the limb should lie between the straight marks. For all other models the limb should lie between the round marks. This is what the manual says. There is a large range there and the limbs don't have to be centered. Follow Javis inst. and make sure draw stops are timed correctly & you should be fine.


Times 2


----------



## CHG (Sep 10, 2011)

I have #2 cam.5 + can't find performance marks. Where are they?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Hoyt ceased engraving the timing marks on the cams because people were getting wrapped around the spindle and obsessing over exact placement of the timing marks.

the bows will shoot fine anywhere in the range and you can get your DL with multiple settings of cam size, cam start position, and module setting. And with different DW ranges and draw characteristics from the same limbs used therefor.


----------

